# Reef Tanks, Post Pics/Specs If You Have One



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, so here's my 20 gallon SPS (Small Polyp Stony Coral) Reef Tank.









Specs:
*20g Oceanic (24x12x16h)
*Custom Metal Stand (built it myself)
*Custum 10g Sump with Live rock, cheatomorpha algae for natural removal of phosphates and an AquaC Remora protien skimmer to remove organic protiens
*Approximatly 35 lbs. of Live Rock and 20 lbs. of Live Sand
*To get water from the display tank to the sump, I have a CPR Continuous overflow box raited at 600 gallons per hour and I have a Mag-5 pump (500 gallons per hour) for the return from the sump
*For my main source of water movement I have a Mag-9.5 (950 gallons per hour) on a closed loop system with four locline outlets. The return side of the closed loop system is mounted along the tank's trim and the locline outlets are just under the water's surface, so the only visable part of the closed loop system is the instake pipe and the four locline nozzles.
*Turn over rate of approximatly 72.5x
*I have many different SPS coral, a good mix of Montipora and Ancropora and a few others
*I also have a firstgrad/ultra T. Maxima Clam
*I have three fish; A. Clarkii, P. Fridmani, and a Six-Line Wrasse

That's all I can think of as far as specs go, but I would also like to shar a picture of my clam 










Post your reef tank!!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Love those blue claims!

Here is a older pic of my 12G JBJ Nano cube, no upgrades just stock...










Fish/snail/crabs/corals... Triple fin blenny, Emerald crab, Blue legg hermit crab, Nerite snails, Astrea snail, Frogspawn, Yellow poylps, Lavander star pylops, Green star poylps, Mushrooms, Candycane & Anthelia.

Soon I will be upgrading to a 25 gallon, can't wait!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 12 gallon JBJ DX that I set up in January.

Here is a progress album which pretty much show all of the specs and other stuff.


I haven't updated the album for a little while, but do have few more photos to add.


----------

